# In search of a scary womens costumes



## lilac (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

I thought I'd pick your brains for costume ideas. I'm looking for ideally a "scary" costume that is instantly recognizable, so people aren't sitting there asking me all night who I am. I don't want to wear anything too sexed up because it's not my style, but I'm not against wearing dresses or anything. Just nothing too Elvira-like 

I want it to be a costume I can feasibly do home-made or by thrift shop searching, because I find those a lot more satisfying. 

Some past "scary" costumes I have done: witch (past two years because I've been broken and want to move on!), Carrie, Vampire, Cruella DeVille (does she count as scary?).. 

Here are some I have considered: Morticia Addams, Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas (although finding a patchwork dress would be difficult!), Claire from Heroes with some ribs sticking out after one of her falls. 

One costume that I would really like to try out too is Leela from Futurama, but I think it's not scary enough and that's been the criteria that's been set for the Halloween party I'm hosting, so I should probably follow it! 

Thanks in advance for all of your ideas, guys! 

--lilac


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Why not one of my all time favorites (I was her 2 Halloween's ago)-Regan from the Exorcist. Always recognizable and I scared EVERYONE to death. Took more pictures that night then on my wedding day.
Check this out:

View attachment 6893


----------



## lilac (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow awesome idea, thanks! I take it those are contacts you're wearing. I wish I could get away with wearing novelty ones... unfortunately, I need them for seeing! Excellent job on the make-up, too!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Samara from The Ring? Long white nightdress, white face with black ringed eyes, long, stringy black wig hanging in the face.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

lilac said:


> Wow awesome idea, thanks! I take it those are contacts you're wearing. I wish I could get away with wearing novelty ones... unfortunately, I need them for seeing! Excellent job on the make-up, too!


You can get prescription scary ones too, I posted a deal for the here a while back....lemmee see....here ya go


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here are a few ideas for ya:

--*Ginger* from Ginger Snaps (she has a lot of different looks so you have a wide range of options with this one - she looks really creepy and scary in Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning - at the very end of the movie...) Here are a couple options with her:



















And here's a link to a clip of the end of Ginger Snaps Back where it's just before Ginger turns completely into a werewolf - her black makeup is totally creepy. You get a better sense of what it looks like a little further into the clip when they're in the woods - the camera does a close up on her face :: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-N-kEI_Yng

--*Bride of Frankenstein* (you could do a lot with this...)

--*May* (from the movie May. You could wear that dress that she wears when she finally decides to make her "friend")

--*Mrs. Lovett* from Sweeney Todd

--*Selene* from Underworld

--The girl from *The Ring*


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

How about a blood spattered bride with a decapitated grooms head.... (if only I had that axe on my wedding day) oh well I'll get him when we renew our vows


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Lucy Westerna from the Frank Langella version of Dracula, when she was 'transformed'.

Any of the horrific manifestations of Eva Galley/Alma Mobley from the film "Ghost Story".

Mary, the zombie in Shaun's backyard.

Slash, the female Cenobite from the two Hellraiser films. (NOT the name the film crew had for her, they called her "Deep Throat", the classless goons, gotta love it.)

Elizabeth Bathory in a robe, fresh from a bath.

Or do something original - Your interpretation of a bean-sidhe (banshee) combing her hair and weeping,...
or the Morrigan, With a crow-feathered cloak and bloody hands,...
Kali, ebony skin, fangs and a belt of human heads,...
Or the classic Japanese ghost, the murdered lover,... basically a full Japanese Kimono and wig, and a skull, with cosmetics on the skull appropriate for a woman. Make sure you have a parasol to hide beneath.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

the bound woman from 13 ghosts? Mrs. Lovette would be a cool one too, with a mini cleaver, or maybe one of the nurses from silent hill?


----------



## cadcadcadcad (Oct 7, 2009)

what about characters from Kill Bill?


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

How about Glampira ( Martha Stewart) ? That a nice costume and not too sexy.

Black skirt, pullover & shoes at a thrift shop.

Vampire cape and vampiress wigs are not very expensive.

You can really go to town with the makeup & probably a pair of fangs!










Hope that this helps.

TC


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Atelier*Motives said:


> the bound woman from 13 ghosts? Mrs. Lovette would be a cool one too, with a mini cleaver, or maybe one of the nurses from silent hill?


The bound woman would be cool!! I've always wanted to be the jekyl from 13 ghosts..but can't figure out how to make the head thing that looks like a bird cage!! LOL


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Booterbunz said:


> The bound woman would be cool!! I've always wanted to be the jekyl from 13 ghosts..but can't figure out how to make the head thing that looks like a bird cage!! LOL


I think the bound woman would be cool too. If not how about the woman Kayako from the Grudge movies, she gives me the creeps. Perhaps Carrie in her blood soaked prom dress.

Few more ideas... Bloody Mary, example of a bloody Mary here (http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/images/mary_full_length.jpg) 

Lizzie Borden with her bloody axe. 

Those Silent Hill freaky nurses, here's a how to on the costume
Silent Hill Nurse Costume

or living dead doll costume (dolls are scary) like the ones on the knotts farm videos on you tube.

YouTube - Doll Factory Diva


----------



## wenger230 (Dec 3, 2010)

Gothic Vampire Costume will be a great idea. I think It looks scary and sexy also. If anyone have more ideas & picture please suggest me..

Scary costumes


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

How about an Ugly Duchess?

Check out my albums on my site under such.

My computer crashed and am having a hard time posting photos at resent.

TC


----------

